# Dry Fog paint peeling after three months



## Ken Kaiser (Aug 22, 2012)

Help. Has anyone had or heard of a problem with a (warehouse) corrugated deck ceiling job (dry fog) where the paint cracked and peeled after a couple of months. We mechanically removed (mostly scraped and wire brushed) all pre-existing oil based paint to the best of our ability. However, the areas where the existing paint couldn't be fully removed, the new (oil-based dry fog) paint has since caused THOSE areas to crack and peel fairly significantly. Truly believe we couldn't have removed any more of the old paint without sand-blasting and this problem surfaced a couple of months after the job was completed. Really could use some help. Haven't seen this happen before.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Probably a move to DIY so nvm.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

How was the contract written out on the job? I specify that I can't be held liable for any previous coatings, or their failures which is what sounds like happened to you.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Shoulda sand blasted.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Was the decking galvanized? If so its peeling because of supponification. 3 months is about the time it takes for the zinc soaps to react and compromise adhesion. Or was it too thick?


----------



## fastrthan_u (Aug 17, 2012)

NACE said:


> Was the decking galvanized? If so its peeling because of supponification. 3 months is about the time it takes for the zinc soaps to react and compromise adhesion. Or was it too thick?


I agree. We use SW Acrylic Dry Fall on galvanized deck. May have to prime the steel bar joists with oil-base primer or SW Pro-Cryl -- water based primer for steel or galvanized.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Since it isn't going to DIY. 

I'll make it three in a row with that same thought process. 

This isn't considering whether or not there is a moisture issue due to climate or architectural issues behind the decking. After seeing oil fail once why do it again? Sounds like a potential cluster of issues. SW supposedly has a semi gloss acrylic dryfall that will work w/o priming on that type of decking. With a potential significant cost resulting from failure, this is no place for shortcutting.


----------



## ProCoatPainters (Aug 22, 2012)

*I'm guessing*

What part of the country did you do this project? High humidity levels when applying the product could do it. I have only done unpainted ceilings but clean them extremely well with something like KrudKutter that etches and degreases the decking. No call backs yet, but when reading this I get sick to my stomach!!! Hope it turns out well for you. Look into the dry ice power stripping machines if you need to do some peeling. Sunbelt rents them but they are pricey. Good Luck.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

The only thing you can do to be sure,


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

When you have two dissimilar metals such as galvanized and ferrous metal I recommend epoxy ester dry fall. Sticks to both without issue and ties down rust and poorly prepared surfaces. Uni-Bond Uni-Grip or Coronado Epoxy Ester Dey fall. Never fails.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

The only thing you can do to be sure, is to shot blast it, and re do it mate. Anything else is a 50/50


----------



## Ken Kaiser (Aug 22, 2012)

Been out of pocket for a few days. Thanks so much for all of the feedback. Couple of thoughts... 1. In this case, sand-blasting wasn't thought to be an option because of the much higher bid that would resulted. 2. I want to do some more research on the "galvanized deck" issue. Can the "galvanized" issue be determined by the age of the deck metal (15 - 18 years I think)? 3. Unfortunately, there were several of us applying the paint and am worried that too much material may have been applied by at least one of my guys. 4. Never thought of putting a "disclaimer" in my contract/s about "not being responsible for the condition of previous paint". Quite honestly I would have felt that my clients would consider THAT part of my responsibility to "know and therefore be able to advise what COULD happen." 5. Again, thanks for all fo the suggestions and observations. I learned a long time ago that the "painful lessons" are usually the ones you can learn the most from. Sounds nice but I'm still licking my wounds on this one.


----------

